# intervals training



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I am learning intervals in my head to train my ear, mostly for singing harmony vocals, but i find it helps for playing lead stuff too. I remember someone telling me years ago that he used to teach people to read music by getting them to associate popular songs intros to specific intervals - like 'over the rainbow' with an octave. 

does anyone know of a good list of songs to do this with? thanks, david


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's a very good two page chart of ascending and descending intervals, and the melodies with which they are associated, in the book, *The Guitar Cookbook* by Jesse Gress, Backbeat Books ISBN0-87930-633-5, also distributed by Hal Leonard (I think I got mine at Chapters).

The whole book is worth having.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

here are some interval tips...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKryYGEAO1I&feature=related

here's a list of songs for interval recognition...

http://www.people.vcu.edu/~bhammel/theory/resources/macgamut_theory/songs_interval_recognize.html

and here...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ear_training


----------



## gagibson (Jul 15, 2009)

I can tell you that the first 2 notes of the star wars theme make up a perfect fifth interval


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

good stuff guys, thanks!


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Do a lot of transcribing and sing the intervals as you play melodies, arpeggios and scales. Using the low E, A, or D string as a bass note drone will give you a root note reference point.


----------

